# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Սեքսի պակասը Հայաստանում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկու օր ա գցում-բռնում եմ՝ էս թեման բացեմ, թե չէ, վերջը որոշեցի բացել  :Jpit: 

Տարիներ առաջ, երբ գինեկոլոգիայի ցիկլի էինք, մեր դասախոս Գեորգի Կիմիչը մեզ ասաց, որ Հայաստանում սեքսի պակաս կա: Ինքն իր բացատրությունը ուներ. սեքսի համար երեք գործոն պիտի լինի միաժամանակ. տեղ, ժամանակ, փող: Ասում էր, որ շատերը դրանցից միայն երկուսն ունեն, դրա համար չեն կարողանում ուզածի չափ սեքս անել:

Բայց էս վերջերս սկսել եմ մտածել, որ Հայաստանի սեքսի պակասն ավելի տխուր պատկեր ունի, քան տեղ-ժամանակ-փող համադրությունն ա: Որքանով նկատել եմ, նույնիսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո շատերի մոտ շարունակվում է սեքսի պակասը: Ինչի՞ց է դա: Ինչու՞, ասենք, շատ հայ տղամարդիկ իրենց կանանց հետ սեքս չեն անում, բայց գնում են մարմնավաճառների մոտ կամ դավաճանում են: Կամ ինչու՞ շատ զույգեր, ասենք, երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ նորմալ սեքս չեն անում: Արդյոք Հայաստանում սեքսը առավելապես բազմացմա՞ն միջոց ա: Կամ գուցե սխա՞լ եմ ընկալում. Հայաստանում լավ էլ լիքը սեքս կա: Մի խոսքով, էկեք քննարկենք սեքսը կամ դրա պակասը Հայաստանում:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), մարդագայլուկ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Նիկեա (31.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հենա, հարևան թեմայում մարդկանց գրառումների որակից զգացվում ա, ով սեքսի պակաս ունի, ով չէ:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Հենա, հարևան թեմայում մարդկանց գրառումների որակից զգացվում ա, ով սեքսի պակաս ունի, ով չէ:


Ով սեքսի պակաս ունից ինքը հայեցի ա

----------

John (30.03.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Որքանով նկատել եմ, նույնիսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո շատերի մոտ շարունակվում է սեքսի պակասը: Ինչի՞ց է դա: Ինչու՞, ասենք, շատ հայ տղամարդիկ իրենց կանանց հետ սեքս չեն անում, բայց գնում են մարմնավաճառների մոտ կամ դավաճանում են: Կամ ինչու՞ շատ զույգեր, ասենք, երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ նորմալ սեքս չեն անում: Արդյոք Հայաստանում սեքսը առավելապես բազմացմա՞ն միջոց ա: Կամ գուցե սխա՞լ եմ ընկալում. Հայաստանում լավ էլ լիքը սեքս կա: Մի խոսքով, էկեք քննարկենք սեքսը կամ դրա պակասը Հայաստանում:


Բյուր, իմ կարծիքով դա նրանից է, որ կանայք չեն բավարարում։ Տղաները իրենց կանանց հետ շատ բաներ թույլ չեն տալիս իրենց։ Կաղապարված են, իսկ մարմնավաճառների հետ լրիվ ազատ են։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բյուր, իմ կարծիքով դա նրանից է, որ կանայք չեն բավարարում։ *Տղաները իրենց կանանց հետ շատ բաներ թույլ չեն տալիս իրենց։ Կաղապարված են, իսկ մարմնավաճառների հետ լրիվ ազատ են*։


Խոսքի ի՞նչ են անում մարմնավաճառների հետ, որ իրենց կնանիքի հետ չեն անում  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոսքի ի՞նչ են անում մարմնավաճառների հետ, որ իրենց կնանիքի հետ չեն անում


Օրալ սեքսի մասին գիտեմ, թե ուրիշ բան էլ կա, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Զաքար

> Խոսքի ի՞նչ են անում մարմնավաճառների հետ, որ իրենց կնանիքի հետ չեն անում


Օրալ սեքս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ կարծիքով դա նրանից է, որ կանայք չեն բավարարում։ Տղաները իրենց կանանց հետ շատ բաներ թույլ չեն տալիս իրենց։ Կաղապարված են, իսկ մարմնավաճառների հետ լրիվ ազատ են։


Բայց ասենք սեռական հաճույքն օրալ սեքսով չի սկսվում ու վերջանում էլի: Լավ, ասենք թող ինչ-ինչ հայեցիական պատճառներով էդ մեկն էլ չլինի: Բայց սեքսի լիքը ձևեր կան, չէ՞: Այ էդ եմ ուզում հասկանալ. ինչու՞ չեն անում:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց ասենք սեռական հաճույքն օրալ սեքսով չի սկսվում ու վերջանում էլի: Լավ, ասենք թող ինչ-ինչ հայեցիական պատճառներով էդ մեկն էլ չլինի: Բայց սեքսի լիքը ձևեր կան, չէ՞: Այ էդ եմ ուզում հասկանալ. ինչու՞ չեն անում:


Որովհետև կինը սրբություն ա, ինքը չի կարա բերանը առնի: Դրա համար ավելի հայեցի ա, որ ամուսինը կնոջը դավաճանի, գնա պոռնիկի մոտ, որ օրալ սեքս ստանա:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև կինը սրբություն ա, ինքը չի կարա բերանը առնի: Դրա համար ավելի հայեցի ա, որ ամուսինը կնոջը դավաճանի, գնա պոռնիկի մոտ, որ օրալ սեքս ստանա:


Էլի չեմ հասկանում. Հայաստանում սեքսի պակասի միակ պատճառն էն ա, որ չե՞ն կարա իրանց կնոջից օրալ սեքս ստանալ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Օրալ սեքս։


Ես էլ ասի  :Tongue:  էս մամենտն ա․ մտածում եմ կարողա բանակից հետո ուրիշ երկիր եմ եկել  :LOL:

----------

Նիկեա (31.03.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց ասենք սեռական հաճույքն օրալ սեքսով չի սկսվում ու վերջանում էլի: Լավ, ասենք թող ինչ-ինչ հայեցիական պատճառներով էդ մեկն էլ չլինի: Բայց սեքսի լիքը ձևեր կան, չէ՞: Այ էդ եմ ուզում հասկանալ. ինչու՞ չեն անում:


Ասենք կնոջը զուգընկեր չեն համարում, ավելի շատ սուրբ-մուրբ են ընկալում (ի դեպ, միայն կարծեմ Հայաստանում է, որ սրբերին ծեծում են   :LOL:   )
Բացի այդ, մարմնավաճառի հետ կարող են հարբել, տանել էս ու էն կողմ, անել-խոսել ոնց ուզում են, կարճ ասած մարմնավաճառի հետ կայֆավատ են լինում, իսկ կնոջ հետ ոչ։ Դեռ էսքանն է մտքիս։

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսքի ի՞նչ են անում մարմնավաճառների հետ, որ իրենց կնանիքի հետ չեն անում


Դե ապեր օրինակ կնիկը ուզումա դնի բերանը, բայց վախում ա մարդուն ասի ու գնում ուրիշինն ա անում, իսկ էտ խեխճ մարդն էլ մնում ա բոռտին։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Որովհետև կինը սրբություն ա, ինքը չի կարա բերանը առնի: Դրա համար ավելի հայեցի ա, որ ամուսինը կնոջը դավաճանի, գնա պոռնիկի մոտ, որ օրալ սեքս *ստանա*:


Ախպեր էտ անում են, թե՞ ստանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ախպեր էտ անում են, թե՞ ստանում


Համ կարան անեն, համ կարան ստանան: Պետք ա գրառման մեջ պարտադիր նշեի ստանում and/or անում:

Եթե տղամարդն ա կնոջն անում, էդ կուննիլինգուսն ա, եթե կինն ա տղամարդուն անում, էդ մինետն ա (fellatio) ա, էս էլ ձեռի հետ գրեմ, կարող ա վիդեոների փափագ ունեցողները գոնե ճիշտ տերմիններն իմանան պոռնո սըրչ անելուց  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Մուշու (30.03.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

*Ի՞նչպես լրացնել Սեքսի պակասը Հայաստանում
*
ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ավելի ազդեցուցիչ վերնագիր չի՞

----------


## Glen

Սեքսի պակասը մենակ Հայաստանում չի, ուղղակի Հայաստանը համեմատաբար շատ փոքր երկիր ա ու ցանկացած երևույթ ավելի ակնհայտ ա դառնում քան ավելի մեծ երկրներում։ 
բայց երևի դա նաև գալիս ա պապենական "բարոյական ու ավանդական" դաստիարակությունից, որտեղ կինը մենակ երեխա ծնելու համար ա ու սրբություն։ Թե ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սրբություն, դեռ ոչ ոք ոչ մի տրամաբանական պատասխան չի տվել։ Հետևաբար խիստ սահմանափակումներ հարաբերությունների մեջ։ Ինչն էլ բերում ա տղամարդու կամ կնոջ "լևի" գնալուն, քանի որ բավարար ուշադրություն ու հաճույք չի ստանում իր զուգընկերոջից։ Իսկ ամենակարևոր պատճառը դա սիրո ու վստահության պակասն ա, որն էլ բերում ա սեքսի պակասին։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Հարցս ուղղում եմ  մասնավորապես գիտուն Բյուրին։
Ինչից ես ենթադրում, որ Հայաստանում սեքսի պակաս կա?? ու օրինակ ինչ պիտի լինի, որ ասես ֆսյո Հայաստանում էլ սեքսի պակաս չկա որովհետեվ ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սեքսի պակասը հայաստանում կարելի է լրացնել ֆուտբոլով, պատարագներով և զանազան սերիալներով...

----------

Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Արամ (31.03.2016), Մուշու (30.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեքսի պակասը հայաստանում կարելի է լրացնել ֆուտբոլով, պատարագներով և զանազան սերիալներով...


Հայաստանում ֆուտբոլ էլ չկա ։(

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Արամ (31.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայաստանում ֆուտբոլ էլ չկա ։(


ո՞նց չկա֏֏... բա Մխիթարյա՞նը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո՞նց չկա֏֏... բա Մխիթարյա՞նը


Ալաշկերտի վռատարը ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ի՞նչպես լրացնել Սեքսի պակասը Հայաստանում
> *
> ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ավելի ազդեցուցիչ վերնագիր չի՞


Իիիի՜, բայց սա պակասը լրացնելու մասին չի, այլ քննարկելու՝ պակաս կա, թե չէ, ինչու կա, ինչու չէ:




> Հարցս ուղղում եմ  մասնավորապես գիտուն Բյուրին։
> Ինչից ես ենթադրում, որ Հայաստանում սեքսի պակաս կա?? ու օրինակ ինչ պիտի լինի, որ ասես ֆսյո Հայաստանում էլ սեքսի պակաս չկա որովհետեվ ...


Շա՜տ անկեղծ պատասխա՞ն ես ուզում: Որովհետև քեզ նման մարդիկ շատ կան, որոնք հենց էսպիսի քննարկումներում են հայտնվում, միանգամից վիդեո-բան կամ վիրավորանքներ դիմացինի հասցեին: Ու էդ մարդկանց մեջ կան նաև ամուսնացածներ: Մեկ էլ էսպես ասած «ներսից» գիտեմ, որ շատ ամուսնացած կանայք իրենց ամուսինների հետ սեքս չեն անում երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո: Իսկ վերջին կետը, որն էնքան էլ հիմնավոր չի ու գուցե առանձին թեմա ա, պարզապես հարևանների տներից սեքսի ձայներ չեն լսվում  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Արէա (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո՞նց չկա֏֏... բա Մխիթարյա՞նը


Մեֆոս, բայց օբշի ճիշտ ես։ Ազգովի Բորուսիայի խաղերը ավելի հաճախ ենք նայում, քան լավագույն պոռնոները։ Ու Հենոյի ամեն գոլի վրա գռուպավոյ նենց ենք տնքում, ոնց որ կյանքներիս ամենուժեղ օրգազմը լինի։

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Mephistopheles (30.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Մուշու (30.03.2016), Նիկեա (31.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆոս, բայց օբշի ճիշտ ես։ Ազգովի Բորուսիայի խաղերը ավելի հաճախ ենք նայում, քան լավագույն պոռնոները։ Ու Հենոյի ամեն գոլի վրա գռուպավոյ նենց ենք տնքում, ոնց որ կյանքներիս ամենուժեղ օրգազմը լինի։


պուծինի հաջողություններն են մեզ օրգազմ պատճառում... ռուսական զինուժը... ռուս թուրքական կոնֆլիկտը... 

և վեևջապես... հայոզ ցեղասպանությունը....

բայց ես ավելի լավ ձև գիտեմ...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Շա՜տ անկեղծ պատասխա՞ն ես ուզում: Որովհետև քեզ նման մարդիկ շատ կան, որոնք հենց էսպիսի քննարկումներում են հայտնվում, միանգամից վիդեո-բան կամ վիրավորանքներ դիմացինի հասցեին: Ու էդ մարդկանց մեջ կան նաև ամուսնացածներ: Մեկ էլ էսպես ասած «ներսից» գիտեմ, որ շատ ամուսնացած կանայք իրենց ամուսինների հետ սեքս չեն անում երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո: Իսկ վերջին կետը, որն էնքան էլ հիմնավոր չի ու գուցե առանձին թեմա ա, պարզապես հարևանների տներից սեքսի ձայներ չեն լսվում


Ես էլ ներսից տվյալներ ունեմ, որ շատ ամուսնացած կանայք իրենց սեքսի քաղցը հագեցնում են այլ տղամարդկանց օգնությամբ։ Էտ քո ասած շատը ինչքանա? Մի կես միլիոն կլինի???
Ավելի լավա մեր Գլեն ախպոր վիդեոն ուզեմ քան հարեվանի տնքոցներին սպասեմ։ Ճաշակի հարց ա դու էլ դա ես նախընտրում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ ներսից տվյալներ ունեմ, որ շատ ամուսնացած կանայք իրենց սեքսի քաղցը հագեցնում են այլ տղամարդկանց օգնությամբ։ Էտ քո ասած շատը ինչքանա? Մի կես միլիոն կլինի???
> Ավելի լավա մեր Գլեն ախպոր վիդեոն ուզեմ քան հարեվանի տնքոցներին սպասեմ։ Ճաշակի հարց ա դու էլ դա ես նախընտրում։


Գայլ ջան, արխային, ես սեքսի պակաս չունեմ, որ վիդեո ուզեմ կամ հարևանի տնքոցի սպասեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, արխային, ես սեքսի պակաս չունեմ, որ վիդեո ուզեմ կամ հարևանի տնքոցի սպասեմ:


Այ հարգեցի, այ մալադեց իսկականից։ Դե մենք էլ սոված ենք ինչ կարաս անես?? երկրի պայմաններն ա ստիպում, հասկացեք էտքան փող չկա դրա համար էլ վիդեոներով համ ձեռքի մկաններն ենք մարզում համ էլ մեզ հույս ենք տալիս իբր սեքս արեցինք։
Բայց չասեցիր էտ քո ասած շատա ինչքանա?? Մոտավոր թիվ չգիտես??

----------


## Glen

> Ես էլ ներսից տվյալներ ունեմ, որ շատ ամուսնացած կանայք իրենց սեքսի քաղցը հագեցնում են այլ տղամարդկանց օգնությամբ։ Էտ քո ասած շատը ինչքանա? Մի կես միլիոն կլինի???
> Ավելի լավա մեր Գլեն ախպոր վիդեոն ուզեմ քան հարեվանի տնքոցներին սպասեմ։ Ճաշակի հարց ա դու էլ դա ես նախընտրում։


Գայլ ջան ուզի ախպեր ջան, ուզելու մեջ վնաս բան չկա, ուղղակի էլի տենց սպասելով կմնաս։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջարկում եմ փող հավաքենք, մի քանի ակումբցու ուղարկենք լևի:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Արէա (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Առաջարկում եմ փող հավաքենք, մի քանի ակումբցու ուղարկենք լևի:



կարծում ես չեն գնու՞մ )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> կարծում ես չեն գնու՞մ )))


արդյունքները չեն երևում  :Jpit:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Եթե տղամարդն ա կնոջն անում, էդ կուննիլինգուսն ա, եթե կինն ա տղամարդուն անում, էդ մինետն ա (fellatio) ա, էս էլ ձեռի հետ գրեմ, կարող ա վիդեոների փափագ ունեցողները գոնե ճիշտ տերմիններն իմանան պոռնո սըրչ անելուց


Սաղ հեչ, բայց որ պատկերացնում եմ՝ մեկը պոռնո գտնելու նպատակով search անի, ու էս գրառման պատճառով ակումբը բերի ցուցակում, բացում ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Առաջարկում եմ փող հավաքենք, մի քանի ակումբցու ուղարկենք լևի:


Վերջապես մի հատ լավ բան ասիր։ Ակումբի մեծահարուստներով ուզում եք մեզ լեվի տանեք??? Ապա աաապպպաա տենանք կարաք կազմակերպեք, բայց նենց չլինի վերջում գաք պարտքով փող ուզեք։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Gayl, քո անսպառ հումորը կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրա իսպառ բացակայությունը ինձ ապշեցնում է:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl, քո անսպառ հումորը կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրա իսպառ բացակայությունը ինձ ապշեցնում է:


Ապշի ապեր ջան։
Դե լավ տեսեք մեծահարուստներով ինչ եք անում, ճիշտն ասած էսօր ախոտա կա։ Հույսս դուք եք իմ շատ սիրելի հարուստ ակումբցիներ։

----------


## Hack

Որպես Հայաստանից դուրս ծնված ու մեծացած մարդ, կասեմ որ նման խնդիր չկա: Պարզապես գոյություն ունի ձևական ադաթապաշտություն: 

Օրինակ՝ նկատել եմ, թե ինչ ատելությամբ են լցվում հարևանները, լսելով գիշերային աղաղակներ: Մեկն էլ կարող է գլխիդ խրատական ճառ կարդալ, թե՝ այ որդի, անհարմար է, ամոթ-աբուռ կա: Բայց նույն մարդը մի բաժակ օղուց հետո հպարտությամբ սկսում է պատմել իր խոպանի սեռական արկածները:

Բոլոր ադաթները հանգեցվում են պարզ մտքի. «բա շրջապատում ի՞նչ կմտածեն»: Այսինքն՝ ծանոթների շրջապատում հարկավոր է դրսևորել հնարավորինս ծանրաբարո, իսկ դրսում, երբ քեզ ոչ ոք չի ճանաչում՝ անառակի կյանքով ապրել: Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ հայ աղջիկներն էլ տղամարդկանցից հետ չեն ընկնում, բայց գործում են ավելի զգույշ ու ծածուկ: Թե չէ էլ ի՞նչ կարմիր խնձոր, եթե փեսացուն քեզ նախկինում տեսած լինի գիշերային ակումբում ինչ-որ մեկի վզին փաթաթված:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Երկու օր ա գցում-բռնում եմ՝ էս թեման բացեմ, թե չէ, վերջը որոշեցի բացել 
> 
> Տարիներ առաջ, երբ գինեկոլոգիայի ցիկլի էինք, մեր դասախոս Գեորգի Կիմիչը մեզ ասաց, որ Հայաստանում սեքսի պակաս կա: Ինքն իր բացատրությունը ուներ. սեքսի համար երեք գործոն պիտի լինի միաժամանակ. տեղ, ժամանակ, փող: Ասում էր, որ շատերը դրանցից միայն երկուսն ունեն, դրա համար չեն կարողանում ուզածի չափ սեքս անել:
> 
> Բայց էս վերջերս սկսել եմ մտածել, որ Հայաստանի սեքսի պակասն ավելի տխուր պատկեր ունի, քան տեղ-ժամանակ-փող համադրությունն ա: Որքանով նկատել եմ, նույնիսկ ամուսնանալուց հետո շատերի մոտ շարունակվում է սեքսի պակասը: Ինչի՞ց է դա: Ինչու՞, ասենք, շատ հայ տղամարդիկ իրենց կանանց հետ սեքս չեն անում, բայց գնում են մարմնավաճառների մոտ կամ դավաճանում են: Կամ ինչու՞ շատ զույգեր, ասենք, երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ նորմալ սեքս չեն անում: Արդյոք Հայաստանում սեքսը առավելապես բազմացմա՞ն միջոց ա: Կամ գուցե սխա՞լ եմ ընկալում. Հայաստանում լավ էլ լիքը սեքս կա: Մի խոսքով, էկեք քննարկենք սեքսը կամ դրա պակասը Հայաստանում:


"Սեքսի պակա՞ս"
Սեքսի քանակական բացարձակ արժեքը ո՞րն է, որ այն պակասում է:

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա՝ սեքսի պակասը ավելի շատ սառնաշունչ հյուսիս երկրներին կարա վերաբերվի, քան Հայաստանին՝ տաքարյուն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> "Սեքսի պակա՞ս"
> Սեքսի քանակական բացարձակ արժեքը ո՞րն է, որ այն պակասում է:


Սեքսը, ինչպես սնունդը, քունը ու այլ կենսաբանական պահանջներ, մարդու տարրական պահանջներից ա ու պիտի բավարարվի։ Բնականաբար, քանակական մասով միջանձնային տարբերություններ կան. մեկի համար շաբաթը մեկը հերիք ա, մյուսի համար՝ օրը երեք անգամն ա բավարար, բայց ամեն մարդ պիտի բավարարվի իրա պահանջներին համապատասխան, ինչպես բավարարվում ա քունը (մարդ կա վեց ժամ քնի պահանջ ունի, մարդ կա՝ տասը): Իսկ Հայաստանում էդ պահանջը շատ քչերն են բավարարում, նույնիսկ էնքան մարդկանց շրջանում, ովքեր մշտական պարտնյոր ունեն։




> Ինձ թվում ա՝ սեքսի պակասը ավելի շատ սառնաշունչ հյուսիս երկրներին կարա վերաբերվի, քան Հայաստանին՝ տաքարյուն:


Շին, ինձ թվում ա՝ հայերն ի սկզբանե սեքսի պահանջ ավելի շատ ունեն, քան հյուսիսային երկրները, բայց հյուսիսային երկրներն իրանց փոքր պահանջն ավելի լավ են բավարարում, քան հայերը։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ինձ թվում ա՝ հայերն *ի սկզբանե սեքսի պահանջ ավելի շատ ունեն, քան հյուսիսային երկրները*, բայց հյուսիսային երկրներն իրանց փոքր պահանջն ավելի լավ են բավարարում, քան հայերը։


Էդ հա, բայց էդ քիչ պահանջի բավարումը բնականաբար ավելի քիչ էներգիա ա պահանջում :ԴԴ 

Ուղղկաի շատ դժվար ա պնդել, թե հայ տղամարդիկ իրանց կանանց հետ սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, որովհետև սեքսը նենց բան ա, որ հատկապես Հայաստանում էդպես հրապարակային ի ցույց չի դրվում, չի քննարկվում, ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ինչ ա կատարվում ուրիշի ննջասենյակում, հետո ինչո՞ւ հենց տղամարդիկ, գուցե կանանց գլուխն ա հա ցավում, ի՞նչ անեն, զոռով չի կարելի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ հա, բայց էդ քիչ պահանջի բավարումը բնականաբար ավելի քիչ էներգիա ա պահանջում :ԴԴ 
> 
> Ուղղկաի շատ դժվար ա պնդել, թե հայ տղամարդիկ իրանց կանանց հետ սեքսով չեն զբաղվում, որովհետև սեքսը նենց բան ա, որ հատկապես Հայաստանում էդպես հրապարակային ի ցույց չի դրվում, չի քննարկվում, ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ինչ ա կատարվում ուրիշի ննջասենյակում, հետո ինչո՞ւ հենց տղամարդիկ, գուցե կանանց գլուխն ա հա ցավում, ի՞նչ անեն, զոռով չի կարելի:


Շին, ախր նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ ուրիշ մոլորակի մասին խոսենք։ Լիքը պատմություններ անձամբ էդ մարդկանցից եմ լսում։ Ասենք, կին գիտեմ, որն ամուսնու հետ տասը տարի սեքս չի արել։ Հետո պարզվել ա, որ ամուսինը սիրուհի ունի։ Մի ուրիշ դեպք գիտեմ, երբ կինը մի տարի ամուսնու հետ սեքս չի արել, էդ տարվա վերջում սկսել ա մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալ։ Էս կանանցից առաջինն ասում ա, որ ամուսինը չէր ուզում հետը սեքս անել, իսկ երկրորդը հետծննդաբերական շրջանում էր, ու ավտոմատ որոշվել էր, որ երեխա ունենալուց հետո էլ սեքս չի լինելու։ 

Էլ չասեմ երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո էն կլասիկ մահճակալներն իրարից առանձնացնելը։ Հետո, եթե ընտանիքների ներսում նորմալ չափի սեքս կա, ինչու՞ ա հայ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը լեվի գնում։

Մենք ստեղ չենք քննարկում՝ կինն ա մեղավոր, թե տղամարդը։ Քննարկում ենք հետևանքը. սեքսի պակաս ողջ հանրապետությունով մեկ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետո, եթե ընտանիքների ներսում նորմալ չափի սեքս կա, ինչու՞ ա հայ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը լեվի գնում։
> 
> Մենք ստեղ չենք քննարկում՝ կինն ա մեղավոր, թե տղամարդը։ Քննարկում ենք հետևանքը. սեքսի պակաս ողջ հանրապետությունով մեկ։


Բյուր, լավ, երկար թեմա ա, կիրակի հիշեմ, կվերադառնամ :ԴԴ

----------


## keyboard

Նենց վստահ եք խոսում տնաշեններ, ոնց որ սաղդ ամուսնացած եք կամ զուգընկեր ունեք ու սեքսի պակաս ունեք։
Էդ որ մեկդ ա հաշվել կամ մոմ բռնել զույգերի մոտ, որ սեքսի լսվող ձայներից կամ մի քանի դժբախտ կնոջ ասածը ստաիստիկա եք համարում։
Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ սիրով ու երկարատև շփում ունեցած ու ընտանիք կազմած զույգերի ու ընտանիք չկազմած զույգերի մոտ սեքսի պակաս չկա։
Էն որ պռոստը լավ տան աղջիկա, անարատ, կյանքում պուպուլ մենակ փքքր երեխու ա տեսել, տանենք տուն սկզբունքով տուն բերած ու տախտակի պես պառկող մի անարատի տուն են բերում ու մենակ բեղմնավորում բրախում, դա չի նշանակում որ սեքսի պակաս կա, դա նշանակում ա, որ կնության տալուց առաջ չի իմացել, որ տախտակի պես չեն պառկում, պետք ա ցույց տալ, որ հաճելի ա քեզ էդ մարդը ու տակտիկա մշակել էդ մարդուն գրավելու։
Մի ծանոթ աղջիկ ունեմ, ամուսնուց բաժանվեց, որ մեկ-մեկ հավաքվում էինք, նենց հավես էր ասում՝ տենց էլ չիմացա էդ սեքսն ինչ ա, մեր մոտ սենց էր՝ յա պլաստոմ օն նա մնե ու վերջ։

Նենց սեքսի պակաս ունեմ, կարողա՞ մեկն էլ լինի պակաաով, գնանք փքխադարձ լրացում անենք մեր պակասները։

----------

Յոհաննես (26.09.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ձյաձ keyboard մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի.
Էս մի տղա որոշումա մի անարատ աղջկա հետ պսակվի,տենց ում հավանումա տանումա մի տեղ ցույց տալիս ու հարցնումս.Էս ի՞նչ ա։ Դե սաղ ասում կ***ա։ Վերջը մի հատ աղջիկա ռաստվում,սրան հավանումա ցույց տալիս ու հարցնում.Էս ի՞նչա։ էս աղջիկը ասումա. պուպուլա։Վերջը բռնում սրա հետա պսակվում առաջի գիշերը պարզվումա կույս չի.էս տղեն ասումա.Աղչի բա ասում էիր պուպուլա։
Էս աղջիկն էլ. Բա իմ տեսածների դեմ պուպուլա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.09.2016), Անվերնագիր (27.09.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Ամուսնացած հայ տղամարդը էս հարցում ագահ ա ու բազմազանություն ա սիրում, համեմատել ա ուզում, ապրել ա ուզում: Բայց որ ինձ լսեք, ձեզ մի բանով շեղեք (հեծանիվ քշեք, ծրագրավորում սովորեք, շրթհարմոն նվագել սովորեք...)
Ու սեքսն էլ հաց ուտելու հետ մի համեմատեք. ինքը էդքան չկա: Էդ ծխելու նման բան ա, որ ուզենաք կթարգեք էլ  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2016), Ձայնալար (27.09.2016), Յոհաննես (27.09.2016), Նիկեա (28.09.2016), Ուլուանա (27.09.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ամուսնացած հայ տղամարդը էս հարցում ագահ ա ու բազմազանություն ա սիրում, համեմատել ա ուզում, ապրել ա ուզում: Բայց որ ինձ լսեք, ձեզ մի բանով շեղեք (հեծանիվ քշեք, ծրագրավորում սովորեք, շրթհարմոն նվագել սովորեք...)
> Ու սեքսն էլ հաց ուտելու հետ մի համեմատեք. ինքը էդքան չկա: Էդ ծխելու նման բան ա, որ ուզենաք կթարգեք էլ


 :LOL:  Ես ծխելն ավելի դժվար եմ թարգում։ Հաց ուտելու նման սովորական բան մը, բայց ծխելը թողնելուց հեշտ թարգվող։

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (27.09.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Իսկ Հայաստանում էդ պահանջը շատ քչերն են բավարարում, նույնիսկ էնքան մարդկանց շրջանում, ովքեր մշտական պարտնյոր ունեն։


որտեղից՞ այդ տվյալները որ *Հայաստանում էդ պահանջը շատ քչերն են բավարարում*
ու մի հարց էլ, իսկ որտեղ է այն Երկիրը,  որտեղ *էդ պահանջը շատ շատերն  են բավարարում*

----------


## anslov

> Էլ չասեմ երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո էն կլասիկ մահճակալներն իրարից առանձնացնելը։


էտ որ՞ կլասիկայով ա էտպես: Ես անձամբ ինչքան իմ ծանոթ բարելամների ննջասենյակ որ մտել եմ, ըտենց բան տեսած չկամ: ոչ մի օրինակ
Իսկ օրինակ իմ մի ընկեր պորտուգալացին, իրա հույն կնոջ հետ եղած օրվանից առանձին ննջասենյակում են քնում ու մի բան էլ կինը իր զուգարան երբևէ չի թողել որ ամուսինը մտնի  :LOL:  : ասում ա չիշիկ կանես կոնքերի վրա, իսկ դա հակահիգենիկ ա : Ու ասեմ որ իրանք ունեն 5 ննջասենյականոց առանձնատուն, որը ծայրից ծայր պորտուգալացի ամուսնու սեփականությունն ա:

----------

Հայկօ (27.09.2016), Շինարար (27.09.2016), Ուլուանա (27.09.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էլ չասեմ երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո էն կլասիկ մահճակալներն իրարից առանձնացնելը։


Կլասի՞կ  :Shok: ։ Բյուր, դու տենց քանի՞ առանձնացված մահճակալ ես տեսել։ Առաջին անգամ եմ տենց բան լսում։ 




> Ես ծխելն ավելի դժվար եմ թարգում։ Հաց ուտելու նման սովորական բան մը, բայց ծխելը թողնելուց հեշտ թարգվող։


Լիլ, ինքը չի ասում՝ ծխելու պես հեշտ ա թարգելը, ասում ա՝ ծխելու պես հնարավոր ա թարգել։

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016), Quyr Qery (27.09.2016), Շինարար (27.09.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես ծխելն ավելի դժվար եմ թարգում։ Հաց ուտելու նման սովորական բան մը, բայց ծխելը թողնելուց հեշտ թարգվող։


Մեկ ա, ճիշտը ծխելն ա, սերս:  :Love: 

Երբ որ սովորում էի կլինիկ հոգեբանության բաժնում, լիքը դեպքերի էինք հանդիպում, որ սեռական կյանքի պակասից, կարծարտիպերին զոհ գնալուց, էդ ոլորտում անգիտությունից խնդիրներ էին ունենում ու դիմում հոգեբանների: Բայց ավելի շատ խնդիրներ ունենում էի սիրո պակասից, լուրջ եմ ասում, այ դրա պակասից պսիխոսոմատիկ վիճակներ է, որ սկսվում էր:

----------

Մուշու (27.09.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սեքսի պակաս լիներ, հիմա չէինք ունենա աղքատ, սոված ու քրջերի մեջ ապրող բազմազավակ ընտանիքներ  :Sad:  այ կուլտուրական, անվտանգ սեքսի պակաս կա նման դեպքերում:

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (27.09.2016), Նիկեա (28.09.2016)

----------


## ivy

Կուլտուրական սեքսը լավն էր ։))

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

Չէ, սեքսը պարտադիր չի կուլտուրական լինի. կարա շատ վայրենի էլ լինի, բայց փոխհամաձայնեցված և փոխհաճելի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չէ, սեքսը պարտադիր չի կուլտուրական լինի. կարա շատ վայրենի էլ լինի, բայց փոխհամաձայնեցված և փոխհաճելի:


Նկատի չունեի «ֆիզիկական» կուլտուրան :դ
Սեքսի արվեստ, գրագիտություն ու գեղագիտություն նկատի ունեի:

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Էլ չասեմ երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո էն կլասիկ մահճակալներն իրարից առանձնացնելը։ Հետո, եթե ընտանիքների ներսում նորմալ չափի սեքս կա, ինչու՞ ա հայ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը լեվի գնում։


։Դ բացել ա մահճակալները առանձնացնելը։ 
Չնայած դե ով հավես կանի գիշերա հազարին գնա հասնի պարտնյորի մահճակալի մոտ։ Բայց դե ցերեկ կա, սեղան կա, բան կա։
Իսկ մեծ մասը լևի են գնում, որտև կնոջը հետ անալ/օրալ/բդսմ հո չեն անի։ Համ էլ հո քուչում գլուխ չեն գովա, որ կնոջը դոմփել են,հենա գլուխ կգովան, որ մեկին փող են տվել, դոմփել են։ 
Կոնկրետ իմ համար վիրավորական ա փող տալը ինչ֊որ մեկին, որ քո հետ սեքսով զբաղվի, ու իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում, որ սեքսով զբաղվես նենց մարդու հետ,ում համար էդ գործ ա ու ասենք կարա էդ ընթացքում բանաստեղծություն կարդա, իսկ դու տքնաջան աշխատես։

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016), Cassiopeia (27.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (27.09.2016), Մուշու (27.09.2016), Նիկեա (28.09.2016)

----------


## ivy

Իմ երիտասարդ տարիներին, երբ Հայաստանում էի ապրում, ջահելների մոտ կար սեքսի պակասություն՝ հիմնականում տաբուների ու տեղ չունենալու պատճառով: 
Բայց, կարծում եմ, հիմա էդպես չի. համենայդեպս մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ էսօրվա երիտասարդները ավելի ազատ են էդ հարցում, ավելի համարձակ ու ավելի հնարամիտ: 

Ամուսնացածների հետ կապված ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ էդպիսի լուրջ խնդիր կա: Անսեքս ամուսնություններ ամեն տեղ էլ, ամեն երկրում էլ կան ու լիքը տարբեր պատճառներ ունեն: 
Լևի գնալը անմիջականորեն դրա հետ կապելը էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի, իմ կարծիքով: Մարդ կա, պոլիգամ է, կամ սիրտը ուղղակի նոր զգացողություններ է ուզում, կամ նոր պարտնյորի հետ սեքսն իր համար արկածի պես բան է, որից հրաժարվել չի կարող, հետն էլ ֆիզիակական հավատարմությանը լուրջ չի վերաբերվում և այլն: Ուզում եմ ասել, լևի գնալը մենակ քիչ ու շատի հետ կապելը երևի էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի:

----------

boooooooom (27.09.2016), Cassiopeia (27.09.2016), Շինարար (27.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մահճակալների առանձնացնելը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա մեր ծնողների սերնդի մոտ: Լիքը-լիքը տներում եմ տեսել: Լսել եմ նաև խոսակցություններ, որ դա սկեսրոջ առաջարկն ա էղել, որ էլ էրեխա չունենան: Կարա նաև պայմանավորված լինի տեղի պակասով. փոքր սենյակի անկյուններում երկու մահճակալ, արանքում բաց տարածքն ավելի հեշտ կահավորանք ա, քան երկու տեղանոց մահճակալը, որը շարժվելու տեղ չի թողնում:

Ու սեքսն ուտելու փոխարեն ծխելու հետ համեմատելը շատ հստակ նշան ա հենց էն խնդրի, որը փորձում եմ վեր հանել: Ի՞նչ ա ծխելը: Վնասակար սովորություն, որից մարդիկ հաճույք են ստանում ու չեն կարողանում թողնել: Սեքսից էլ են մարդիկ հաճույք ստանում, բայց պե՞տք ա թողնել: Իհարկե, եթե վնասակար սովորություն լիներ, երևի: Բայց դուք ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, անունն ինչ ուզում եք դրեք, սեքսը մարդու բնական ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջ ա, որը պիտի բավարարվի՝ լինի դա ձեռքով, թե մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալով: Ոնց որ ուտելն ա ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջ, որը կարա բավարարվի տապակած կարտոֆիլով կամ Միշելին ռեստորանի ուտեստներով: Պատկերացրեք՝ ինչեր կարա անի սոված մարդը: Ու հիմա պատկերացրեք ինչեր կարա անի սեքսսի պակաս ունեցողը:

Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ հրաժարվում են սեքսին որպես բնական մարմնական պահանջ նայել: «Ամոթ» ա, որ կինը ցույց տա, թե ինչ ա ուզում կամ անկողնում անի էն, ինչ ուզում ա: «Ամոթ» ա, որ տղամարդը կնոջից խնդրի էն, ինչի կարիքն ունի: Դրա համար էլ գնում ա մարմնավաճառի մոտ, որ ուզած բազմազանությունը ստանա:





> Իմ երիտասարդ տարիներին, երբ Հայաստանում էի ապրում, ջահելների մոտ կար սեքսի պակասություն՝ հիմնականում տաբուների ու տեղ չունենալու պատճառով: 
> Բայց, կարծում եմ, հիմա էդպես չի. համենայդեպս մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ էսօրվա երիտասարդները ավելի ազատ են էդ հարցում, ավելի համարձակ ու ավելի հնարամիտ:


Հիմա կարող ա Երևանում մի քիչ ավելի շատ սեքս կա, քան ասենք 15 տարի առաջ, բայց դա մի քիչ ա շատ: Էլի լիքը ջահելներ սեքսից զուրկ են մնում: Ապացույցը՝ գիշերը մեկից հետո մտի փաբ, տես ոնց են զանազան տղամարդիկ աղջիկներին կպշկվում (ու պատճառը, թե ինչու ա Կալյումեի մուտքը զույգերով):




> Ամուսնացածների հետ կապված ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ էդպիսի լուրջ խնդիր կա: Անսեքս ամուսնություններ ամեն տեղ էլ, ամեն երկրում էլ կան ու լիքը տարբեր պատճառներ ունեն:
> Լևի գնալը անմիջականորեն դրա հետ կապելը էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի, իմ կարծիքով: Մարդ կա, պոլիգամ է, կամ սիրտը ուղղակի նոր զգացողություններ է ուզում, կամ նոր պարտնյորի հետ սեքսն իր համար արկածի պես բան է, որից հրաժարվել չի կարող, հետն էլ ֆիզիակական հավատարմությանը լուրջ չի վերաբերվում և այլն: Ուզում եմ ասել, լևի գնալը մենակ քիչ ու շատի հետ կապելը երևի էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի:


Իհարկե լևի գնալն էլ, անսեքս ամուսնությունն էլ ամեն տեղ էլ կա, բայց Հայաստանում էդ բոլորը գերակշռող ա: Ստանդարտ ա համարվում, որ կինը պիտի տախտակի նման պառկի, տղամարդը բավարվի, քաշվի մի կողմ, որ կնոջ հետ օրալ ու անալ սեքսը տաբու ա, որ նորմալ ա մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալը, որ նոր զգացողությունները չի կարելի մշտական պարտնյորի հետ փորձել և այլն: Ու հենց էս ամենն ա բերում նրան, որ շատերն իրանց կյանքը թողած քիթները ուրիշի կյանքի մեջ են խոթում: Էն սվինգի թեման վառ ապացույց:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ժողովուրդ Հայստանի մասին խոսելը մի քիչ ճիշտ չի: Հայաստանը բաժանված է Երևանի ու մարզերի: Մարզերում խնդիր կա, մարզերում կյանքը լրիվ տարբեր է Երևանի կյանքից, մարզերում մարդիկ դեռ տաբուներով են ապրում, ինչը խանգարում է բնականոն սեռական կյանքին: Իսկ Երևանում, հակառակ պատկեր կա, երիտասարդների մոտ սեռական կյանքը լավ էլ ակտիվ է, ում մոտ թաքուն, ում մոտ բացահայտ, բայց կա: 
Ու եթե էդ անտերի մասին էսքան խոսվում է, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի, իսկապես: 

Բյուր, ծխելը լավ բան ա:  :Tongue:

----------

Յոհաննես (27.09.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ...ում մոտ թաքուն, ում մոտ բացահայտ, բայց կա:


Նու, «կա»֊ն ու պակաս չլինելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Գուցե կա, բայց շատերի դեպքում բավարար չի։

----------


## Մուշու

> Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ հրաժարվում են սեքսին որպես բնական մարմնական պահանջ նայել: «Ամոթ» ա, որ կինը ցույց տա, թե ինչ ա ուզում կամ անկողնում անի էն, ինչ ուզում ա: «Ամոթ» ա, որ տղամարդը կնոջից խնդրի էն, ինչի կարիքն ունի: Դրա համար էլ գնում ա մարմնավաճառի մոտ, որ ուզած բազմազանությունը ստանա:


Ես քո ասած «Ամոթա» պահը ընկալել չեմ կարողանում, ոնց կարան մարդիկ ընտանիք կազմեն ու «Ամոթա» բառը հետները տուն տանեն: Ինչի ընտանիք կազմել եթե չես տալու ու ստանաս էն մաքսիմումը որ կարաս: Կարող ա մեր մեծերի մոտ կա «Ամոթ» ասվածը, բայց նոր սերունդը ոչնչից չի ամաչում: 

Ավելացնեմ որ միատեղանի անկողնում ավելի ամուր գրկված պետք ա քնել, որ ոչ մեկ մահճակալից վայր չընկնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ Հայստանի մասին խոսելը մի քիչ ճիշտ չի: Հայաստանը բաժանված է Երևանի ու մարզերի: Մարզերում խնդիր կա, մարզերում կյանքը լրիվ տարբեր է Երևանի կյանքից, մարզերում մարդիկ դեռ տաբուներով են ապրում, ինչը խանգարում է բնականոն սեռական կյանքին: Իսկ Երևանում, հակառակ պատկեր կա, երիտասարդների մոտ սեռական կյանքը լավ էլ ակտիվ է, ում մոտ թաքուն, ում մոտ բացահայտ, բայց կա: 
> Ու եթե էդ անտերի մասին էսքան խոսվում է, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի, իսկապես: 
> 
> Բյուր, ծխելը լավ բան ա:


Անգամ Երևանում հասարակությունը բաժանված ա պռադվինուտիների ու ոչ պռադվինուտիների: 

Ծխելը լավ բան չի  :Wink:  Հեչ որ չէ առողջությանը վնաս ա, կախվածություն էլ առաջացնում ա: Թե կուզես, մի քանի գիտական հոդված կուղարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես քո ասած «Ամոթա» պահը ընկալել չեմ կարողանում, ոնց կարան մարդիկ ընտանիք կազմեն ու «Ամոթա» բառը հետները տուն տանեն: Ինչի ընտանիք կազմել եթե չես տալու ու ստանաս էն մաքսիմումը որ կարաս: Կարող ա մեր մեծերի մոտ կա «Ամոթ» ասվածը, բայց նոր սերունդը ոչնչից չի ամաչում: 
> 
> Ավելացնեմ որ միատեղանի անկողնում ավելի ամուր գրկված պետք ա քնել, որ ոչ մեկ մահճակալից վայր չընկնի:


Նոր սերունդ ասելով ու՞մ նկատի ունես: Դու քեզ ու քո շրջապատին մի նայի է: Դրանից դուրս լիքն են մարդիկ, որոնք դեռ էդ տաբուների մեջ են ապրում: Նույն ակումբին նայի: Մեկումեջ հայտնվում են էդ սեռաքաղցած ջահելները:

Միտեղանի մահճակալում երկուսով քնելը գուցե ռոմանտիկ ա, բայց էնքան էլ հարմար չի  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> Ամուսնացած հայ տղամարդը էս հարցում ագահ ա ու բազմազանություն ա սիրում, համեմատել ա ուզում, ապրել ա ուզում: Բայց որ ինձ լսեք, ձեզ մի բանով շեղեք (հեծանիվ քշեք, ծրագրավորում սովորեք, շրթհարմոն նվագել սովորեք...)
> Ու սեքսն էլ հաց ուտելու հետ մի համեմատեք. ինքը էդքան չկա: Էդ ծխելու նման բան ա, որ ուզենաք կթարգեք էլ


Վարդ, վաղը ժամանակ գտի գնանք մի հատ շրթհարմոն առնենք ու միմյանց սեքսի պակասը լրացնենք ախպերս։
Հեծանիվը կա, ծրագրավորումն էլ մի կերպ կձգեմ։

----------


## anslov

> Հիմա կարող ա Երևանում մի քիչ ավելի շատ սեքս կա, քան ասենք 15 տարի առաջ, բայց դա մի քիչ ա շատ: Էլի լիքը ջահելներ սեքսից զուրկ են մնում: Ապացույցը՝ գիշերը մեկից հետո մտի փաբ, տես ոնց են զանազան տղամարդիկ աղջիկներին կպշկվում (ու պատճառը, թե ինչու ա Կալյումեի մուտքը զույգերով):


Գիշերը մեկից հետո կարամ Չիկագոյում նայթ կլաբներ ասեմ, որտեղ ոչ թե կպրշկվում են առանձին նստած աղջկեքին, այլ մինգամից սեղանին են պառկացնում  :Wink:  Ու ընենց դեմ ոչ մեկը դեռ չի արտահայտվել...
Իսկ Հայաստանում ոնց ա, միայնակ աղջիկները որ ժամը մեկին գիշերվա փաբում պիվա են խնում /ենթադրում եմ որ դրա համար են եկել փաբ/ , դեմ են որ իրանց կպրշկվո՞ւմ են , թե՞ դեմ են որ Ընդամենը կպրշկվում են ու ոչ մի Բան  ավել

----------


## John

> Գիշերը մեկից հետո կարամ Չիկագոյում նայթ կլաբներ ասեմ, որտեղ ոչ թե կպրշկվում են առանձին նստած աղջկեքին, այլ մինգամից սեղանին են պառկացնում  Ու ընենց դեմ ոչ մեկը դեռ չի արտահայտվել...
> Իսկ Հայաստանում ոնց ա, միայնակ աղջիկները որ ժամը մեկին գիշերվա փաբում պիվա են խնում /ենթադրում եմ որ դրա համար են եկել փաբ/ , դեմ են որ իրանց կպրշկվո՞ւմ են , թե՞ դեմ են որ Ընդամենը կպրշկվում են ու ոչ մի Բան  ավել


դեմ են,որ հայ տղեքն են կպռշկվում,ոչ թե եվրոպացի տուրիստները։ Դրա համար էլ Կալյումեում իմ մուտքը արգելված ա (չնայած կյանքում չեմ կպռշկվել ինչ-որ մեկին), բայց եվրոպացի տուրիստների մուտքն արգելված չի)

----------


## Freeman

Էդ թազա բան ա՞ Կալյումե չթողելը, վռոձի վախտին տղեքով գնացել ենք: 
Թե՞ ինձ աֆրիկացու տեղ էին դրել, դրա համար են թողել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չամռվելու թեմայով սեքսիսական փորձ ։)))

----------

Մուշու (28.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիշերը մեկից հետո կարամ Չիկագոյում նայթ կլաբներ ասեմ, որտեղ ոչ թե կպրշկվում են առանձին նստած աղջկեքին, այլ մինգամից սեղանին են պառկացնում  Ու ընենց դեմ ոչ մեկը դեռ չի արտահայտվել...
> Իսկ Հայաստանում ոնց ա, միայնակ աղջիկները որ ժամը մեկին գիշերվա փաբում պիվա են խնում /ենթադրում եմ որ դրա համար են եկել փաբ/ , դեմ են որ իրանց կպրշկվո՞ւմ են , թե՞ դեմ են որ Ընդամենը կպրշկվում են ու ոչ մի Բան  ավել


Եթե առանց էդ աղջիկների կամքի իրանց սեղանին պառկացնեն, հավատա, էդ տղաների վերջը հեչ լավ չի լինի: Երկրորդ, դրանք հատուկ տեղեր են, որ մարդիկ գնում են հուքափների համար: Կոպենհագենում էլ մի քանի տենց տեղ կա (ու դրա համար էլ սեքսի պակաս չկա. ով հիմնական պարտնյոր չունի, տենց ա պակասը լրացնում): Բայց Երևանի հասարակ փաբերը հուքափի տեղ չեն, իսկ մենակ նստած աղջիկն էլ կպշկվելու համար չի նստած (սա ասում եմ որպես մի մարդ, ով հաճախ մենակով փաբեր էր գնում Երևանում): Կպշկվելն էլ «ընդամենը» չի: Շատ տհաճ ա, ու հաճախ երեկոն ուղղակի քաքմեջ ա անում: 




> դեմ են,որ հայ տղեքն են կպռշկվում,ոչ թե եվրոպացի տուրիստները։ Դրա համար էլ Կալյումեում իմ մուտքը արգելված ա (չնայած կյանքում չեմ կպռշկվել ինչ-որ մեկին), բայց եվրոպացի տուրիստների մուտքն արգելված չի)


Հոս, հասկանում եմ, որ նեղված ես, որ քեզ Կալյումե չեն թողնում: Անկեղծ, ես էլ եմ դրանից ահագին նեղված: Բայց հավատա, հայ տղերքի կպշկվելը շատ զզվելի ա, ու ազատվելու միակ միջոցը թողնել-գնալն ա, մինչդեռ եվրոպացուն մի հատ ասում ես՝ ռադ էղի, ռադ ա լինում: Ի դեպ, Կալյումեում հայ աղջիկներն են եվրոպացիներից կպշկվում, բայց դա ուրիշ թեմա ա:

Որ գամ Երևան, միասին կգնանք Կալյումե:

----------

Մուշու (28.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2016)

----------


## John

> Հոս, հասկանում եմ, որ նեղված ես, որ քեզ Կալյումե չեն թողնում: Անկեղծ, ես էլ եմ դրանից ահագին նեղված: Բայց հավատա, հայ տղերքի կպշկվելը շատ զզվելի ա, ու ազատվելու միակ միջոցը թողնել-գնալն ա, մինչդեռ եվրոպացուն մի հատ ասում ես՝ ռադ էղի, ռադ ա լինում: Ի դեպ, Կալյումեում հայ աղջիկներն են եվրոպացիներից կպշկվում, բայց դա ուրիշ թեմա ա:
> 
> Որ գամ Երևան, միասին կգնանք Կալյումե:


Բյուր, ախր չթողնելուն էլ ձև կա։ Ես իրանց անասունությունից եմ ջղայնանում, որ բացատրում ես, որ հյուր կա հետդ, առաջին անգամ է Հայաստանում, ռոք երաժիշտ է, ուզում է Հայկական ռոք երաժշտությանը ծանոթանա, ու եկել է Ռոզեն Տալ խմբի համերգին։ Էդքանից հետո էլ, որ ստանդարտ «կներեք, մեր մոտ մուտքը զույգերով ա»-ից բացի բան չունեն ասելու՝ էդ մեղմ ասեմ, մի երկու «քաղցր» խոսքի հաստատ արժանի է։
Ախր ես հազար տարի էլ մնա չէի գնա Կալյումե, ուղղակի էդ օրը միակ ռոք իվենթը էնտեղ էր։ Ու իմ նպատակը չի էղել ու չի լինի Կալյումե մտնելը։
Շնորհակալ եմ առաջարկի համար Բյուր ջան, բայց ես Կալյումե չեմ գնալու, մինչև հատուկ հրավեր չստանամ իմ ներկայությամբ իրանց փաբը պատվելու  :LOL:

----------

Մուշու (28.09.2016)

----------


## boooooooom

> Վարդ, վաղը ժամանակ գտի գնանք մի հատ շրթհարմոն առնենք ու միմյանց սեքսի պակասը լրացնենք ախպերս։
> Հեծանիվը կա, ծրագրավորումն էլ մի կերպ կձգեմ։


Չէ էլի ախպերս, արի մենք միմյանց սեքսի պակասը չլրացնենք /առաջին անգամ եմ սենց առաջարկ ստանում նույն սեռից  :LOL:  / , ու բացի էդ, իմ առաջարկը սեքսից շեղվելն էր, ոչ թե հակառակը)))) Բայց եթե լուրջ որոշես շրթհարմոն առնել, իմ փոքրիկ փորձով կօգնեմ

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ էլի ախպերս, արի մենք միմյանց սեքսի պակասը չլրացնենք /առաջին անգամ եմ սենց առաջարկ ստանում նույն սեռից  / , ու բացի էդ, իմ առաջարկը սեքսից շեղվելն էր, ոչ թե հակառակը)))) Բայց եթե լուրջ որոշես շրթհարմոն առնել, իմ փոքրիկ փորձով կօգնեմ


Վարդ ջան, սեքսի պակասը նենց չի որ սեքս անելով պտի լրացնեինք, դու էիր առաջարկում շեղվենք, ես էլ ասում էի շրթհարմոն առնենք, հեծանիվներով իջնենք ցրվեքն, պակասը լրացնենք, քչացնենք պակասացնենք էլի ախպերս:
Թե չէ առաջարմկը պմ կանեի, մարդ չիմանար  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (29.09.2016)

----------

